# Contact for graphic design/marketing assistance



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey all - I haven't been able to do a haunt for the last four years as I was in college away from home. I've been wanting to somehow get re-involved in the haunt industry as I miss it dearly. However, over the past four years I have attained a degree in Marketing Management from the University of St. Thomas in St. Paul MN. During my studies I picked up many great marketing tactics and have also vastly improved my graphic/website design skills. This being said I figured I should reach out and try to help others with something that I am passionate about. If anyone needs any help with graphics, marketing materials (such as flyers/promo), or website design for this upcoming season please do not hesitate to contact me!

My preferred email address is: [email protected]

I will be browsing the forums more often, great to be back on the website!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome back, Shady! You might want to clarify whether this will be work-for-hire or work for free


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome back, Shady! You might want to clarify whether this will be work-for-hire or work for free


I am willing to do either! If it is some sort of profiting haunt I would obviously like to get paid, if its non-profit or charity I will do it free of charge! Cheers - happy haunting!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Edit: You know what - I typed lenghty pertinent professional insight info. But there's no real point to it in this forum I suppose. So never mind. Just be careful about doing artwork or entering logo contest for "Free" It devalues the real graphic design profession of which I've been since 1989 was my basic message in a nutshell. Back to regularly schedule prop sharing ^v^


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might think of it this way - starting out doing work for free can serve two useful purposes: It gives you experience and helps you build a portfolio. Oh, and a third one - you may find you don't like it at all, in which case you focus your energy on exploring other options.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Doing them for free for charities helps you by building your portfolio and skills, not to mention your reputation, but it also helps the charity and YOUR community. It also helps to get your name and abilities out there in the public eye, and especially in the eyes of businesses and individuals who support those charities.

I draw and letter for a living too, but I always try to find ways to support charities and good causes.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> Doing them for free for charities helps you by building your portfolio and skills, not to mention your reputation, but it also helps the charity and YOUR community. It also helps to get your name and abilities out there in the public eye, and especially in the eyes of businesses and individuals who support those charities.
> 
> I draw and letter for a living too, but I always try to find ways to support charities and good causes.
> 
> What goes around comes around.


could not have said it better myself!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

*Logo #1 of the season*

Created this for a member on here last week - pretty happy with how it turned out, just wanted to share with the forum. Happy haunting!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How will the be used or reproduced?


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> Doing them for free for charities helps you by building your portfolio and skills, not to mention your reputation, but it also helps the charity and YOUR community. It also helps to get your name and abilities out there in the public eye, and especially in the eyes of businesses and individuals who support those charities.
> 
> I draw and letter for a living too, but I always try to find ways to support charities and good causes.
> 
> What goes around comes around.


Gotta pick your spots though. People have money. A Halloween charity isn't at the top of the cancer research list for me ; This video is pretty funny. It's about "regular" pro business. But it's true :


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

ShadyHallows said:


> Created this for a member on here last week - pretty happy with how it turned out, just wanted to share with the forum. Happy haunting!


Looks good :jol:


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Fright Zone said:


> Looks good :jol:


A big thank you to shady for this logo as it was created for our barn. I too think he did a fantastic job and we are very proud of our logo. I would have been on here sooner to comment on his work, but almost immediately after Halloween I had to get into hospital mode as I just had open-heart surgery on 11/12. Today is the first time I've really felt like getting online but am recovering nicely at home.

We had wanted to use the logo this year on tshirts and furnish shirts for each volunteer, but due to budget and the fact it's a free haunt, we only used it on flyers that we created and printed ourselves on the inkjet. Hopefully next season we can expand that a bit and get more creative if our budget allows. Any suggestions for shirt and professional flyer printing?

Again though, great job to shadyhallows! Thanks so much!


----------

